# Canadian Fly-in Fishing Trip



## Fried Fillets (Nov 15, 2001)

I'm looking to take my Son on a fly-in trip next year. Besides using the internet, i was wondering if there was any members that have had a fantastic experience using one of the outfitters. I'm looking to catch Walleye and Pike, and prefer an all-inclusive trip, don't want to have to cook meals. Right now, Sandy Beach Lodge looks to offer what I'm looking for, but again, this is based off of a website.
Thanks.


----------



## OhioWolverine97 (Aug 3, 2016)

Not a fly-in trip, but check out Fireside Lodge. They provide all meals and have musky and smallmouth in the lake.


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

AirIvanhoe. Wonderful trip, many packages from a Lodge to American packages to remote camps. Excellent fishing and reasonable prices.


----------



## Tankster (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been to Esnagi Lodge several times and am planning on going back again. I heard they have new owners now though. 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/lodge-88-esnagi-lake.569589/


----------



## Tankster (Feb 25, 2010)

CANADA2004 003




__
Tankster


__
Apr 7, 2018












  








Plane




__
Tankster


__
Apr 7, 2018












  








Bear




__
Tankster


__
Apr 7, 2018


----------



## SND (Dec 19, 2004)

Another vote for Esnagi. Did numerous early spring pike trips in the mid 90s under the previous owner. Flew in from Hawk Junction but did take the train in one year due to bad weather.

Understand the new owner is also doing well. Great Lake for pike and walleye.


----------

